# Ate some week old defrosted meat



## mac658 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello all, 

I have had my guy on raw for about 3 months now and he has flourished, however today I made the mistake of underestimating my dogs nose. I had put a block of turkey out on my deck in a box to defrost over the weekend and divvy up. I forgot about it during the extremely busy week. Fast forward a week, Fitz ate it this morning. I assume this is similar to a dog eating roadkill or an old stashed carcass. I expect an upset stomach. Is there anything I should do or have him checkede for? Should I withhold dinner tonight? Want to make this as easy as possible on him, it's not his fault its mine. 

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I wouldn't worry. Dogs stomachs are designed to handle things like that.

After all - they eat their own poop (and cat poop and rabbit poop and deer poop and whatever-else-they-can-find poop)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If it was a large portion, there may be some diarrhea or barfing. 
I think I'd give him some slippery elm bark just to help the gut, give a couple opened capsules mixed with some plain yogurt, as the probiotics may help too.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

As scavengers, yes, they can process unused protiens however they find them...
but that doesn't mean it may not get messy, so I'd skip a feeding, cuz as scavengers, they can fast as well, and give him some time to process the experience.
bet he's fine, but it's the could get loose you gotta be watchful about.
some have complete iron guts, some don't.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

A couple of 260mg capsules of Activated Charcoal will relieve any discomfort from excess gas and may offset diarrhea, If diarrhea happens anyhow can give after episodes - non toxic and indicated for noted


----------



## mac658 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I knew he should be alright just wary of the whole being spoiled raw meat is all. Dealt with the worst gas I have ever smelled in my life and two bouts of the runs and he is back to normal. Those charcoal capsules helped, thanks to whomever mentioned those! 

Tapped from my Galaxy S III


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it either. My girl has many times taken her chicken leg breakfast and buried it outside only to dig it up and happily much away on it, dirt and all, over a week later.

I understand the worry though. Sometimes you can just look at your dogs wrong and they can get the runs. But overall, they themselves can eat some pretty rancid stuff without trouble. Like poop.


----------

